# 97 tj needs new motor



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

my 97 jeep tj 2.5 litre has a knock. it also have a little blow buy... i would like some opinions on rebuild or replace with reman. a used motor is out of the question since most motors have more miles than mine does and only about 500 cheaper than a reman...

i do have mechanical expirience but by no mean an expert mechannic

the jeep is really clean and i would like to keep it


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd find another 2.5 or rebuild that one


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

needs bearings, rings, maybe lifters

rebuild or replace. I've never had a 4 cyl fail on me, but have replaced one for a customer...i happened to have one with 205k miles, no issues, that he wanted cheap, so i installed it. he's put another 150k miles on it so far with no issues.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Replace. It's not worth rebuilding anymore with the price you can find a good reman for. Leave the work to the pros. 

Also consider a low mile used motor. Junk yards don't sell just junk. A reputable salvage yard will sell a good one reasonably and with a warranty. We do a lot of motors in used cars and I see nothing wrong with that. Nobody builds them like the factory does. Then again, we deal with places that we know and trust. Most 50-60k mile motors we buy are $500 average depending what it is.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

csi.northcoast;1632201 said:


> my 97 jeep tj 2.5 litre has a knock. it also have a little blow buy... i would like some opinions on rebuild or replace with reman. a used motor is out of the question since most motors have more miles than mine does and only about 500 cheaper than a reman...
> 
> i do have mechanical expirience but by no mean an expert mechannic
> 
> the jeep is really clean and i would like to keep it


I have a 2.5 out of a 1995 with low miles. E mail me at [email protected] if interested


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Search around CL and such until you find one. Around $500 sounds fair, they are not really in demand I found one for a friend (1993 YJ) for $300, about 100K on the motor.


----------



## Big-Foot (Jun 2, 2013)

Last time I installed a "Good used engine", it turned out to be a dud... Of course the yard I bought it from exchanged it for another one, but they would not think of paying anything toward the labor, oil, antifreeze that went into their dud engine. If you buy a used one, make sure you pull the pan and check things out. At the very least, remove the oil filter and carefully cut the can off of it with snips and then pull the paper pleats apart and look for metal.. I sure wish someone would have given me this tip a lot of years ago..

Factory long blocks cost a bit, but are backed with a warranty..


----------

